# Banded Mallard and teal back to back weekends!!!



## Lqpvhonker (Jul 13, 2009)

Banded Blue Wing teal-Banded in ND








Banded Drake Mallard-Banded in MN in 2005


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Got horseshoe?


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Now thats cool!! Congratulations!! Better hit up the gas station for a lottery ticket....Fast!! Keep it up!


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Now thats cool!! Congratulations!! Better hit up the gas station for a lottery ticket....Fast!! Keep it up!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Now thats cool!! Congrats! You better hit up the gas station for a lottery ticket.... Fast!! Keep it up!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I was wondering who was getting all the bands!!! :beer:


----------



## Lqpvhonker (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks guys....never thought about the loto tickets lol...getting the mallard mounted tho any suggestions?


----------



## jeff352 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice bird to mount, curious, how many curls? and as far as the mount, thats your call, how do you want to see it on your wall? A good friend of mine has one in a big glass case, its jumping out of the water edge with a fox swiping at it from the shore line, its pretty sweet. I'll have to get a picture.


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Aug 22, 2009)

That is awesome, and you're getting that mallard mounted, sweeeeet


----------



## Lqpvhonker (Jul 13, 2009)

The mallard had two curls i believe...i didn't really look at it to long i got it in the freezer and all taken care of....the bird was in perfect shape for being brought back by our dog ....funny story because of the teal whenever my dog brought back a bird i would joke with my dad its banded....lets just say he didn't believe me when i told him it was banded this time :lol: ....hes been duck hunting his whole life without a band and I get two kinda funny


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Some cool mounts I am going to start getting are pairs of ducks. You could wait and get a fat hen mallard and then have them both cupped on the same piece with the green head just above the hen. It looks super sweet!!


----------



## MNfowler09 (Oct 22, 2009)

i wouldnt mount a 2 curl wait til you shoot a 4 or more! :sniper:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

It's banded, colored out nicely. And your two curls are probably four, always two a piece, one underneath another. I would get it mounted.


----------

